# Berrien County/Lanier County



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2011)

I am looking for a lease or a small area to lease to bowhunt. I do not hunt with a firearm except during turkey season. The club doesn't have to be bow only. If someone has land that I could lease then I would be only bow hunting.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 18, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 22, 2011)

still looking for a lease to join or small property to lease


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 9, 2011)

any one know of any small leases available or clubs looking for members in or around these counties.
Thanks


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 18, 2011)

anything???


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 24, 2011)

surrounding counties???


----------



## dusty (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking for 6 members in 2011-2012 hunting season ---- Dues are 500.00 a year on 1074 acres --- club in is between Lakeland Ga. and Pearson, Ga -- call Andy 229-237-6142 or Lon 229-563-2803......... no power or water


----------



## kountryboy75 (Mar 28, 2011)

*members*

how many members will be allowed on club


----------



## dusty (Mar 30, 2011)

We hope to have a total of 15 members ---plenty of deer / turkey and small game signs.........


----------

